

Why Can't We Walk Straight? - strandev
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2010/11/03/131050832/a-mystery-why-can-t-we-walk-straight

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 60 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1929267>

